# Revell's Fall Line-up *PIC*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)




----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Yes Yes Yes!!!!....more Deal's Wheels!!!!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

WOW ...the old school kits are welcomed, I had sold my swine hunt, hope for that kit to be reissued.

Buzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hell Yes!!!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Deals Wheels kits....yeah baby! Bring 'em on!!!

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Always fun when they reissue a kit I paid $40 for at a con. :lol:


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

WOOHOO!! That's great news indeed :hat: I spoke with Deal by phone a few weeks ago and he said that Revell plans on reissuing ALL of the Deal's Wheels line with the possible exception of the Bug Bomb (VW is giving Revell some heat on licensing it). Personally my fingers and toes are crossed for a Baja Humbug reissue, bring it! Deal said GM has licensed the Stink Ray for reissue but they objected to the name so it will probably be changed on the box art.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

What is the rarest dave Deal wheel model kit, funny car or swine hunt?

Buzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Tres- So Super Spurt and Ferd are a go too!!!!????


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yawn. The repop of the Texan as an SNJ is the only worthwhile thing there... At least as far as being profitable.


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

"What is the rarest dave Deal wheel model kit, funny car or swine hunt?"

I started recollecting Deal's Wheels back around '98 and have watched the auctions since the very beginning of eBay. Without a doubt the rarest (based on auction frequency) is the Baja Humbug. The Swine Hunt actually comes up fairly frequently for a Deal's Wheels model, but because it has so much crossover appeal it always commands an impressive price. After the Baja I'd have to say the Gomad Nomad is the 2nd rarest.

"Tres- So Super Spurt and Ferd are a go too!!!!????"

Revell has to pay Deal royalties on the reissues because he still owns the copyrights to the designs, artwork and logo. They have informed him that they plan on reissuing all the models with the exception of the Bug Bomb as mentioned above. I wish I could say that it will definitely happen, but you know how these things go. Back in '95 and '96 they had planned on reissuing many more after the Zzzz-28 and Van reissues, but those sold so poorly that they canned the others. These latest reissues have been selling pretty well, so hopefully they'll keep them going. I don't know how well the Van will do, but the Messa should sell really well and probably the Tirebird too. Don't wait around if you want these, get them as soon as they come out. I still get emails from people asking where they can get the Baron reissue, but they are long gone and already reselling on eBay for triple the retail price.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The Messa is a MUST have!! Thanks for the info. 
I would have guessed that the Ferd was rarest of them all.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We'll never see 'em in Oz!! The only Deals Wheels we got was the Zzzz 28. I have the original Baron kit but I missed out on all the others. Pity......

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

F91 said:


> The Messa is a MUST have!!


Yeah, that's the one I paid $40 for at a con a few years ago. :lol:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You would think Revell could reissue them as something else, like they did with the Roth stuff to avoid royalties. For example. Brother Rat Fink became Sleazy Rider and the Tweedy Pie car became The Rod Father.

I never found these kits to sell, though. The Funfdekker and Spit didnt.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

None of my LHS's have either any more.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> You would think Revell could reissue them as something else, like they did with the Roth stuff to avoid royalties. For example. Brother Rat Fink became Sleazy Rider and the Tweedy Pie car became The Rod Father.
> 
> I never found these kits to sell, though. The Funfdekker and Spit didnt.


The Fokker should sell pretty easily. As Tres said, they sold out a while back. The ones reissued so far have been limited to either 3,000 or 5,000 per kit. I see there are still spitsfire kits for sale as well as the 57 chevy however I bet they vanish soon too. The kits are cheap and a limited run so any one interseted should get 'em while they are still around.


----------



## Tres Wright (May 18, 2006)

John P said:


> Yeah, that's the one I paid $40 for at a con a few years ago. :lol:


You got a screaming deal on it, those things have been going nuts on eBay! Now might be a good time to sell it before word of the reissue gets out.



djnick66 said:


> I never found these kits to sell, though. The Funfdekker and Spit didnt.


A little trivia- according to Deal the Baron was the #1 best seller of all time for Revell at the time it was released. It also had the highest preorder rate of any Revell model at that time. It was a wildly popular model. Based on how quickly the rerelease sold out I'd say it's still pretty popular. That's not to say it sells well in every single shop out there, but certainly they got gobbled up off of eBay really quickly.



Duck Fink said:


> The Fokker should sell pretty easily. As Tres said, they sold out a while back. The ones reissued so far have been limited to 5,000 per kit. I see there are still spitsfire kits for sale as well as the 57 chevy however I bet they vanish soon too. The kits are cheap and a limited run so any one interseted should get 'em while they are still around.


I am really surprised that the 57 is still out there, I thought that one would go quicker than the Baron. That's been an expensive kit to get on eBay for quite some time.


----------

